# Entertaining but Short-Lived book



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

This is not so much an ad (I don't make any money to speak of), but an informative blurb because I think many people here would enjoy it. My musicological novel, available as an e-book, is soon going out of print -- and it's a good (but hardly prizewinning) and entertaining read for people who like mysteries and/or classical music. Available from publisher (Untreed Reads) and Amazon, etc. in all electronic formats. "Xylophone Fragments" by Mark Woodward. I don't think my mentioning it violates any posting rules. And I do think some here would find it a good read.


----------

